# Fuji CCR1



## DesertDoc

Haven't been on a road bike in years- been mountain biking and never got back to it. I want to buy a roadie this year, but I don't want aggressive race geometry right off the bat. I really like the specs and look of the new '09 CCR1 from Fuji. Sat on one in a trainer for a bit and it seems like a good fit.
Are any of you riding the CCR1? I'd like a little input. I bought a new Carbon mountain bike last year and I love it. (Cannondale Rush 3) Assuming I'll love carbon in a road bike as well but I'd appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Eric S

Sorry, I haven't ridden one but it's a great looking bike and assuming the fit is right, it seems to fit the bill for what you are looking for.


----------



## BamaRider

you may have already made the decision but a friend of mine just bought a CCR3 for his 1st road bike and he loves it..meaning the CCR1 is only different that it has better components so you should be happy if that is what you chose.!!


----------



## DesertDoc

*Bought It*

Picked up the CCR1 - 2009

I have ridden about 200 miles to date and I really like the ride. Decent wheels, Ultegra SL setup and cool colors this year - white, black, red and exposed carbon weave.

Had lots of complements and interest from other riders who don't know a thing about Fuji.

LZ


----------



## BamaRider

glad to hear it.....Tommy really likes his CCR3 too..I have grown to like the lime green on it..he is looking at getting the lime green side walled tires as well...I plan to add the red Vittorios to my Fuji Team Rc..it is an 06..black, nice white trim with red pinstripe so I think red handle bar tape and tires will set it off...make it more visible than just the black..LOVE the expoosed weave too!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Fuji CCR*

I have the 08 CCR3 lime green and put on over 1000 miles since Jul 09. I love it but the problem I had was that I picked the wrong frame size (50cm). Only now I realize that I was actually riding a 54cm effective top tube. That explained my back problems. Seat all the way forward with a 90cm stem was a bit on the extreme side...stretched out too much.

I picked up a 47cm (ETT of 52cm) 09 Fuji SL-1 @ Performance at a closeout price. I couldn't pass up the deal and got a chance to get the correct size plus I like the naked carbon look.

Just so you know the CCR frames are identical to the SL-1 frames in design. Carbon weave and possibly saving a few grams are the only difference (...and the paint).

You won't regret the CCR series.


----------



## DesertDoc

*Ccr1*

Love it. I've ridden just over 2,000 miles at this point including a killer hill climb century (12,ooo vertical) and I love it. Based on the price and the style of bikes my riding buddies are on the CCR is a great value and a great performer. I haven't had any trouble keeping up with some very competent guys on group rides.

I would recommend it to anyone. Still riding stock except for the tires. Switched to Conti Race. Love it. Love it. Love it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

I know this is an old post, but I just picked up an 08' CCR 2 and even though the sticker says 50cm, it's a 54cm, what's up with their odd sizing?


----------

